# Game 56: Celtics @ Heat (4/10 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, April 10, 2012 | 7:00 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta expect the Heat to want to get some revenge after the drubbing they took up in Boston.

Wade practiced today and said he will play in this one. For the Celtics, Ray Allen is back and coming off the bench.

7pm Home start so a little earlier than normal.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Starters 

Turiaf
Bosh
Lebron
Wade
Chalmers


Rotation should be this.

James Jones
Battier
Miller
J.A.
Haslem.


I wanna see alot of James Jones in this one...Dude is just so professional. I hope he eats alot of minutes.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Go Heat!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> Go Heat!


Why? What team do you want Boston to avoid?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Why? What team do you want Boston to avoid?


Nobody. I officially hate the Celtics until Ray is back in the starting lineup or until the playoffs start...and then I'll cheer for them until they get eliminated and Ray picks a new team


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So you're the doctordrizzay of Ray Allen?

Definitely have to believe this game will be tough, but we played so horribly that if we play decent it should at least be competitive this time.

DD's rotation there looks pretty spot on. Interesting part will be to see if Harris plays. He's been mostly the first sub off the bench, and could just as quickly fall out of the rotation.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> Go Heat!


I concur.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No surprise since Wade already said he was playing, but Spo confirms it


> Ira Winderman ‏ @IraHeatBeat Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Erik Spoelstra confirms Dwyane Wade will play tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

With Wade and Mike Miller back healthy, its Eddy Curry and Dexter Pittman who are inactive tonight. 

So Harris has surpassed Pitt for that last active roster spot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man I hope we dont lay a Memphis style egg tonight. We've been so hot and cold since the All-Star break...sure hope we can make a run here before the end of the season to get our game right.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

SOmebody kill ROndo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Back in black again tonight. Thought that was over already.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Back in black again tonight. Thought that was over already.


They should really be saving those uniforms for the playoffs. They're gonna get played out at this rate.

I'd rather see some more White Floridian jersey at home in the reg season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I dont think they're allowed to wear the black uni's at home for the playoffs. Gotta be the home whites.



> Tim Reynolds ‏ @ByTimReynolds Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Paris intro. Provocative. Gets the people goin'.
> 
> Shandel Richardson ‏ @ShandelRich Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Not a fan of the new intro. They keep regressing.


Didnt know they even had a new intro :whoknows:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A moving screen on KG was called?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh missed his first shot.

Gonna be the :bosh2: tonioght.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh, you gotta make those...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

**** you bosh **** YOU


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Was a good start. Slowing down now though.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Damn you Bosh!Damn you,damn you!We look good though!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Knew it was gonna be :bosh2: tonight. KG is all up in his head.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Even at this stage of their careers, I'd trade Bosh for KG in a millisecond.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Bass CLEARLY goal tended on Wade's layup and no ref saw it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice hook by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is looking good in the post.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

56 games in and we see a new lineup

Wade
JJ
Battier
Lebron
Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1st Wade 2 LBJ alley oop in what seems like years

JJ 33333


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

JAMMMMMMMMES JOOOOOOOOOOOOOONES 333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333 FROM LEBRON JAAAAMES


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron:!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ 33333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No JJ head? :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We need 1 now, if he's part of the rotation going forward.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray Allen...ugh, he kills us


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Here comes Haslem the momentum killer.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray Allen. Again. FML


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeh - no surprise this happens when we go CB/UD...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How was Bass not in the paint longer than 3 seconds there?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Did LBJ even tough him?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, at these last couple of calls.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

4 freebies on more than questionable fouls hmmmmmm


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Refs are being a bit shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, this lineup sucks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great, we're getting our ass handed to us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

open looks but...we suck!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

33-22 after 1

Awful last couple of minutes to that quarter. JJ missed an open 3, Battier missed an open 3 and layup, Cole missed an open shot, bad calls, etc.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

16-2 Celtics run. Just like that.

**** this lineup, Spo.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Where the **** is Mike Miller **** you Spoelstra I hate your guts.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole should have a nice seat on the bench, along with UD and Shattier.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron and Wade on the bench down 13.. epic.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Please Spo, for the love of god, bench Udonis. Please.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF is this lineup!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Steisma is carving us. You read correctly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I love you JJ


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Is Spotard's mancrush on Haslem natural? I just want to know. The guy just doesn't belong on a professional basketball court anymore.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just getting dominated.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

What the @@@@!!!!They see Miami and everybody turns into HULK!!!grrrrrrrrr
68.2 %!!!!!For real???


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

De ja vu.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Thats a ****ing and 1.. these refs are ****ing us in the ass


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haslem and Shattier sit. JJ and Miller play.

Spread the floor.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant miss.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** you Rio.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hubie Brown what a clown. I'd break your hip old man.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I dont want to watch this shit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How can we do this, again. Embarassed by Boston - again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They are on fire.

If only we could hit open shots like that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

66.7% from the field. WTF?


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

+10 rebounds and 68% FG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
What the [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD a solid -16 since he's been on. Lets see if he can double it! :spo:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The worst rebounding team in the league is killing us on the boards. Just a total domination.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Why do we play without a C? I don't get it. I don't ****ing get it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All our inside points come from Lebron and Wade. We have supposedly one of the best PF's in the game and he cant score inside.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wish we had KG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron undercut and no call?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No player gets shots hit on him more when he's late or gambles than Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lets go, make a run!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Everybody pay attention to who is on the floor during this run... or better yet, pay attention to who is off the floor.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Wish we had KG.


Ew Ew, I hate that clown.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Come on defense all you need to do is play hard. Quit leaving people wide open and letting Rondo toy with you.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wish Joel would get some minutes. His interior D is rock solid.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BlackNRed said:


> Ew Ew, I hate that clown.


I hate him too - but i'd happily take him as our Center any day of the week. Can't argue with results, he's a good player on both sides of the floor.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade: CMON!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bah, Rondo hitting J's.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller that would've brought the house down.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok, we're not going to win this shit. They refuse to miss.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Extinguished.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade County said:


> I hate him too - but i'd happily take him as our Center any day of the week. Can't argue with results, he's a good player on both sides of the floor.


I think I might puke all over myself seeing him in a Heat jersey. But then again I said that about Shaq one day.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike Miller misses an open 3 and Turiaf misses inside while they stay on fire.


Our "shooters" cant hit open shots...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Meanwhile, Rondo and Bradley are hitting jumpers and Pierce hits the contested trey...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Ok, we're not going to win this shit. They refuse to miss.


That's cause they're geared up for the playoffs and are much more fluid, we are not.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Mike.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Manbearpig and1!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MM 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

NEED MORE MANBEARPIG


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Miller is so valuable to this team, fool needs to stay healthy. He's an offensive threat, he can handle the ball, he can rebound decently, he hustles... invaluable.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man, our D is getting obliterated.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

There isn't a better PG in the league at mind****ing the Heat than Rondo


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade burned gambling AGAIN


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron! Yes!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 33333

Momentum going into the half

65-57 at the half

Lucky that we're down just 8.

"Miami is Kaboom-town USA!"

Eric Reid :fail:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our O isn't the problem. We're getting good looks against a great defensive team.

Our D is getting shat on though. They are making EVERYTHING.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Wade burned gambling AGAIN


Just crazy how many times it happens right? He's a good defender when he isnt lazy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron 33333
> 
> Momentum going into the half
> 
> ...


Really lucky that we're down 8. Back to back 30+ quarters by Boston...

Did Eric really just say that? Holy ****ing cheeseballs batman...thats awful


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Chalmers/Wade/Lebron/Bosh/Turiaf/Jones/Miller/Battier/Anthony. 9 man rotation I want to see. Haslem and Cole get no minutes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So do I. We both know that's not gonna happen, and Spo will go to CB/UD down the stretch :|


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haslem a stellar -19 in 8:31


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And the -19 is not a coincidence. It's a trend, seriously. Spo that stats man MUST see this, no?


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

might be the only team Boston can bully on the boards. Bosh/UD duo is just awful right now.

It truly amazing how MIA's "trap the shooter on the pin-down philosophy" catches absolutely no one off guard. 

Until Spo demands his guards to actually stay in front of ball and fight over picks.... teams will always shoot lights against this team due to all the great looks they'll off of the extra pass.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeah, I think Spo/Udonis got something going on that's a little more romantic than LeWade. It's the only explanation, or he's just an awful coach.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade again about 3 steps late on that rotation


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit Rio, grab the board.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another moving screen on KG? Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why is Rondo automatic tonight?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh, Dwyane....


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Need more shooters on the floor need to be able to drive and kick, sigh..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Everytime we get close, they go on a run. This time a 5-0 spurt.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is a moron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bradley is 5-8, Rondo is 5-6. Not good.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Still getting spanked on the boards.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade County said:


> Still getting spanked on the boards.


Not many rebounds to be had when they shoot 62%. They only have 3 offense boards so it's not a huge deal in this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Rio


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm getting irrationally angry at Wade. The hell is he doing on defense tonight?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is useless...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We just cant get stops. There seems to be no empty possessions for them.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** you, :bosh2:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron got away with a travel there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Get out and run, that's it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF BOSH!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats all on u CB


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I remember watching an NBDL game in December. Steimsma was playing and I thought he'd fit nicely with us.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Man I love watching LeBron James, one of my favorite players for sure.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good hustle Bane


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Open J after open J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rondo is destroying us.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Haslem in at center, bye bye run.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD is in. yay....


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Still ****ing above 60%


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I expect Rondo to make shots in the paint...but he's stroking that J like he's Ray Allen on us. Bullcrap.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

How does it not make more sense to put in Joel? Somebody please tell me what is going on in Spoelstras pea-brain


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Every Heat game I watch,m we suck


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Is there a player in the league better at murdering our defense than Rondo?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Haslem just cost us 3 pts from Miller with a moving screen, good job bud.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I seriously hate Udonis Haslem these days


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thank God for Lebron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a drive!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Needed to make ground in that quarter, just broke even.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

89-81 after 3

Made up no ground on them, but lost none either. Gotta slow them down though and get consecutive stops for once.

Lebron is giving it everything, while Wade and Bosh were scoreless in that quarter. Bosh especially has again been insanely quiet tonight.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Definitely coulda been worse, need a strong 4th from the big 3.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Come on Mr. 4th quarter Dwyane Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh2: hating this guy more and more lately.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh - 4pts 5rbs 2-8 shooting

:nonono:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Chris Bosh 2-8 4 pts. S M H

Does he feel no shame? You're not getting 15 mil for that shit constantly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big J by UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3rd moving screen on KG? This is crazy


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Shane is really bothering KG hahah


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD? nice


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Booya


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, in and out for Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DAMMIT WADE


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Get Haslem out put Turiaf back in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Needed that bucket so bad


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Mario!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Big 3 Lebron/Wade/Rio


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh2: retard


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mario Chalmers has become better around the rim than Wade, it's absurd


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:mario:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Huge play there by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh and1!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And again Rio! nice work drawin the charge


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That is ****ing right CB


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

BOSH ZOMG, did you actually drive finally? Look what happens.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Chalmers is having a nice game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh1: lives!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh2: course he misses the freebie


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade goes for the charge, Bass hits the J. 

Gets beat gambling AGAIN


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

GTFO Bass. Jesus.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD GTFO


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Cannot take it, why is Haslem in the game, my head might explode.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray Allen.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This game...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

9-13 from 3 for the Celtics. Unbelievable how they're hitting every open J they take.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They are shooting 15% more than us, and are up by 5. Crazy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Please tell me UD is gone...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not sure why MM isnt playing here. Could use him floor spacing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF? Who left KG wide open!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant believe they're still shooting over 60%


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** this.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Game over


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Must be nice having a big who can hit open jump shots...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This game makes me want to die


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They are on fire


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade you idiot


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rondo definitely jumped forward.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Paul Pierce is 7-15. Of the 8 players the Celtics have played, 7-15 is the worst shooting %. They are just on fire and have been all game.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

They are shooting 63% what can you do.. That kind of shooting for an entire game is virtually impossible to over come.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Rondo definitely jumped forward.


He did, but of all the guys to complain about that, Wade shouldnt be one of them. He gets that call a lot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Celtics own us though. They really do.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron has been awesome.

Everyone else....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, contested and Bass still hit it


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

jumper after jumper.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL

Get a stop, cant rebound


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Boston played the game of their season, hope they enjoyed it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No call on that drive?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Only down 7...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So, Bosh is shit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bucket here...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If we gained ground in the 3rd, this would be real close.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again!

How was that not and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, another in and out by Wade..


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Damn that was great D by Bosh, good to see him answer back right away.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

These in and out shots are killing me. Like 6 of them tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> These in and out shots are killing me. Like 6 of them tonight.


Especially when you add in the insane outside shooting by the Celtics.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Game.

I hate life.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

They shot like 60% whatever. Win against the Bulls and all is forgiven.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

If the playoffs started today we'd have to play NY/BOS/CHI. assuming the favorites win first round.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 115-107

Celtics have won 16 of the last 19 regular season games against Miami.

Not much you can do when they shoot the way they shot tonight. Just back breaking shots all night long.

Lebron was great throughout. Wade had horrible luck on shots going in and out, and Bosh was non-existent until late in the 4th.

Playing the worst basket of the season, when we should be turning it up. Obviously very concerning.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> If the playoffs started today we'd have to play NY/BOS/CHI. assuming the favorites win first round.


Boston is the 4 seed at the moment.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Boston is the 4 seed at the moment.


Oh my bad I thought they were the 3 seed. They probably will be at the end of the season. Hell if they stay at 4 I'd rather stay at 2 and make the Bulls play them in the 2nd round.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm looking for that video of the kid that goes bezerk in his room because of his mother cutting his WOW subscription.

I feel like that right now.... just don't want to let it out completely....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> Oh my bad I thought they were the 3 seed. They probably will be at the end of the season.


They are two games back. Indy has a little bit of an easier schedule. It'll definitely come down to the wire.

Meanwhile, we're pretty much locked into the 2nd seed right now. A loss in Chicago would all but cement that. Need to start pulling a Pop and resting up Wade and Lebron more.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This team consistently leaves me feeling exasperated.

We let them execute whatever they wanted out there. So much for that defensive 'identity'.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

At this time during the 07-08 season, we were laughing at watching Blake Ahearn, Chris Quinn, Kasib Powell and Anthony Johnson play for the Heat and hoping for the most amount of lottery balls possible, while thinking of the possibilities of a Rose/Wade backcourt or Michael Beasley at PF. 

Definitely had more fun at this time 4 years ago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏ @EthanJSkolnick Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Correction on Bosh quote: "They were a step ahead of us the whole time. They kind of knew what our schemes were defensively."


Its gone past the point of blaming the players and its time for the coaching staff to make some schematic changes before its too late.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Everyone's been ahead of our schemes since the all-star break. Memphis made us look like a high school team the way they were picking off and deflecting passes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ You mean like doubling the ball handler with a big, and leaving KG and Bass to rain on us all game?

Nup. Can't be done :spo:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Tom Haberstroh ‏ @tomhaberstroh Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> 
> The Celtics hit 31 shots outside the paint in regulation -- just the 4th time in 15 years they've hit that many.


Damn.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Before anyone gets too down let's not forget the most encouraging part of today's game. Mike Miller has gone 2 straight games without injury!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Dee-Zy said:


> I'm looking for that video of the kid that goes bezerk in his room because of his mother cutting his WOW subscription.
> 
> I feel like that right now.... just don't want to let it out completely....


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wow are we not taking advantage of when Chicago loses...Seems like everytime they lose. We lose. LEbron didnt have much help tonight besides mario.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

doctordrizzay said:


>


This.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I had to work during the entire game. Good news? I work at a restaurant with 70 TVs, bad news (besides the loss) I'm still in North Carolina and everyone was fist-pumping every Boston basket. I didn't get many glimpses of the game, but my favorite part was when we were up 9 to 5 or something. Everything else sucked. Even with the under-five-minutes-worth of game time I saw I want to incinerate myself. This team has a star-crossed relationship with winning the title. So ****ing flawed. Again, I barely saw the game, and have only read this page of this thread up to this point, but I can't help but already be mad at Spoelstra. I've pulled for him so hard his entire career, but he consistently lets me down with his inability to adjust and admit weakness. There are a lot of things I absolutely love about him, but I'm quickly losing faith in his overall ability to lead a contending team. Gonna watch the ESPN (commercial onslaught spliced with momentary fragments of a) replay at 3. Perhaps I'll add additional comments after that, but I don't think it'll be necessary. By this point last year we were doing to a worse version of this Boston team what that remote control did to that poor schizophrenic WoW fanboy. Now we're getting embarrassed at home at a point in the season we have no business letting teams walk all over us.

I hope to god we can pull a "turn it on when the playoffs start" move, but I feel extremely naive believing it can happen. Depressed.

Coddle me, Bill.










_The Miami Heat have shown a total lack of love, passion, and respect for the game of basketball. They're throwing away their opportunity to slow dance with immortality. This is worse than when Derice, Sanka, Junior, and Yul ultimately flipped the bobsled in Cool Runnings. A slow clap will never secure the place in legend that competing until the final victory could, but at least those guys tried. This is, quite frankly, a total and utter disgrace. Embarrassing. Everyone involved with, or who's ever even said anything positive about, this team should be ashamed._


****.











Is there any hope?


Worst part? First loss in the back-in-blacks. I knew they should've left it at 6.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Biggest problems with this teams are as followed, top 2 are interchangable.

1. Spoelstra's utter retardedness with the lineups and rotations, defensive schemes, we are constantly leaving open shooters all over the floor.
2. Bosh - not only is he full of suck, but he doesn't seem to care, or to better himself, he should be ashamed.
3. PG - Mario Chalmers is such a hot/cold player, when he stinks we suffer. He's kind of like Bosh of his position. And there's no hope for Cole this season.
4. Center - Obviously undersized, but to make matters worse Spoelstra thinks it's better to sub Haslem at C instead of Joel.
5. Three point shooters! Come on, James Jones and Mike Miller are perfect pieces to play with Lebron and Wade's style. Where are their minutes!?

Here is roughly what our rotations would look like with a 9 man rotation... if I were coaching of course.

1st Quarter: 
PG: Chalmers (12 min) 
SG: Wade(8 min)/Sub: Jones (4 mins)
SF: Lebron (12 min)
PF: Bosh (12 Mins)
C: Turiaf (8 min)/Sub Joel (4 mins)

2nd Quarter
PG Chalmers (2 min)/Sub: Wade (10 min)
SG Miller (4 min)/sub: Jones (8 mins)
SF Lebron (4 min) Miller (4 min)/sub: Lebron (4 min)
PF Shattier (6 min)/sub: Bosh (6 min)
C Joel (6 min)/sub: Tuiaf (6 min)

3rd Quarter: *repeat 1st until 8 min mark* sub:

PG Miller (4 min)
SG Jones (4 min)
SF(acting PG) Lebron (4 min)
PF Bosh (4 min)
C Joel (4 min)

4th Quarter:

PG Chalmers (12 min)
SG Wade (12 min)
SF Miller (4 Min)sub:Lebron (8 min)
PF Shattier (4 min)sub:Bosh (10 min)
C Joel (6 min)/sub: Turiaf (6 Min)

Total: 

Lebron (40 Minutes)
Wade (38 minutes)
Bosh (38 minutes)
Chalmers (34 minutes)
Turiaf (28 minutes)
Joel (20 minutes)
Jones (22 minutes)
Miller (16 minutes)
Shattier (10 minutes)

Point? Optimize the amount of time LeWade have with shooters on the floor.

Now that's a winning formula.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Only 3.5 pages deep and I taste bile already. ****ity.



Wade County said:


> Steisma is carving us. You read correctly.


He's so anonymous no one knows his name is "Steimsma."

Watched the 6 minutes of playing time ESPN allowed me to of the 1st quarter. A Steimsma 20-footer and a Rondo pull-up 3. This looks like the game in Boston. Celtics are hitting everything. They're playing way above their heads. So far, I'm chalking this up to them being hyped playing us again. No way they could sustain this for multiple games consecutively. If they could, kudos. But if they were this team all season they'd be at least the 2nd seed. Just not realistic.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Only thoughts.

-LeBron was great from what I saw. Too bad back in 2010 he thought Chris Bosh was good.

-Wade must lead the league in shots that go in and out, especially within 10 feet. My goodness. Is it him or luck?

-Regardless of whether Heat are up 10 or down 10, Hubie Brown comments on every game like he's doing local color for the team playing the Heat. He used to be my favorite ESPN/ABC color guy, but its just so hard to get past his post-Decision anti-Heat bias. "You need to make sure you get a high percentage shot here." I don't know, Hubes, "you" (the Celtics) are up 7 with 2 minutes to go. Suck a polar bear's funky ass.






Again, ESPN severely neutered my viewing of the game, but it seemed like we lost because Boston was ridiculously on fire. I don't know if I can, with the evidence I have, quite blame Bosh or Spo or whomever on the Heat for this one. We need to shore up the D as a whole.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just want Bosh to be a presence out there. That's my main problem with him. We always go to him early in the 1st quarter and if he struggles early, he becomes invisible and we dont hear his name again until the 3rd quarter. It happens way too often. I think it'd be easier to take if he was rebounding the ball at a higher rate, but even that part of his game is lower than it ever has.


And yeah, looking back at the game, there's just nothing you can do when a team is hitting their outside shots like the Celtics did last night. Lebron put it best, they were pissed off after how they played in Boston last week, and after this game, after how Boston shot, you can do nothing but tip your hat to them.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

KG shat all over us though. Literally.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade County said:


> KG shat all over us though. Literally.


The worst part about that is, Bosh doesn't even seem to take it personal or want to go back at him. Bosh's competitive spirit is very low. I wonder how he even got into basketball.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hah, I find myself thinking the same thing. That's the trouble with a lot of big men. They get into the sport because they're tall and everyone thinks they should. Some of them (Tyson Chandler - who is a renaissance man who loves painting and poetry) can still play their position and compete quite well, others (like Patrick O'Bryant, who loves baking cakes) suck.


----------

